# Ibuprofen & buserelin



## anita hunnisett (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, why should i not take ibuprofen or Naproxen whilst on buserelin? will cause damage what will it do please help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya Anita,

There is no interaction with these drugs, they don't interfere with each other or cause damage. Why do you think there will be a problem?

Clinics sometimes advise to avoid these drugs when on treament though. For some women using drugs like ibuprofen or naproxen can affect ovulation and this is something that should be asked about in women who have been unable to conceive to make sure the drugs aren't adding to th problem. Must stress that this is very uncommon though and just something that has to be looked at rather than something that definitely happens to everyone (most of the women on the planet use things like ibuprofen occasionally for AF pain and lot sof them still get pregnant  )

Hope this helps answer your question?
Maz x


----------



## anita hunnisett (Apr 27, 2010)

Its just the nurse at my clinic told me not to take Ibuprofen & only use paracetamol. I took Ibuprofen by mistake i just want ed to no the reason why thats all!? Thanks


----------

